

The Road Coder's Survival Kit - RobSpectre
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/03/the-road-coders-survival-kit.html

======
pedalpete
I was really hoping for stuff that makes you more effective at coding while on
the road. I find my productivity takes a serious hit when I'm moved from my
27" monitor +12" laptop screen to just my laptop screen.

Any suggestions for this?

~~~
serf
that's exactly why I hope the oculus rift takes off and offers some high res
models suitable for that kind of work in the future.

~~~
jefurii
CastAR sounds like it might make a cool dev environment. Hang up the
reflective material, put on the glasses, and you've got a screen. Doesn't
block everything else out the way the Oculus does.
[http://technicalillusions.com/castar/](http://technicalillusions.com/castar/)

~~~
serf
in my fantasy world I have a computer (a laptop or maybe just a processing
unit of some sort) plus something like an oculus with many cameras on it .

When I am busy, I shut off the world and get distraction-free. When I want to
interact with others I composite the real world atop my VR world from the
cameras, without ever lifting the headset.

Ghost in the Shell but much simpler.

------
doorhammer
If anyone is looking for pants that resist liquids, have good flex, travel
well, and still have a fairly trendy cut to them, check out the Levi's
commuter pants/gear [1]

I'm a bit of a trendy fop and I love them. The fabric has a bit of spandex in
it, which makes them super comfortable and flexible. Even though they have the
spandex, though, they also have a normal/natural sheen, so people will just
think you're wearing regular slacks and not space pants.

They're made for cycling, and they also work pretty well for that, as well
(which is really where the give of the spandex shines).

They run about $80 MSRP

If you want to spend an unhealthy chunk of dough, and get pants that are
pretty much amazing, you should check out the Outlier OG's [2].

Again, they're designed for cycling, but they're made out of a straight up
tech fabric called schoeller dryskin [3]. They're relatively water resistant
and dry really quickly when they get wet. The fabric has a nice give to it,
and is comfortable. Those would set you back about $180, though.

I'm a bit of a bike nerd, and do a lot of commuting by bike. Toured ireland
for five or six weeks as well. I also like clothes with a good cut. I've found
cycling clothes like that tend to offer a lot of functionality that makes them
good travel attire and there are a number of companies out there making things
with a good cut to them. Like I said, though, I'm into feeding my foppish
vanity; If you're not, well, more power to you :)

[1]
[http://us.levi.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=11844101](http://us.levi.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=11844101)
[2] [http://shop.outlier.cc/shop/retail/new-
og.html](http://shop.outlier.cc/shop/retail/new-og.html) [3]
[http://www.schoeller-textiles.com/en/fabric-groups/soft-
shel...](http://www.schoeller-textiles.com/en/fabric-groups/soft-
shell/schoellerR-dryskin.html)

------
mahyarm
I really like packing cubes, they can have a compression effect. One of the
eagle creek half cubes for example holds 3 shirts, 3 pairs of socks and 3
pieces of underwear for example.

------
te_chris
God, those pants :O Please, fellow devs, dress better than that.

~~~
DanielStarling
From my perspective having been on a pure road trip:

Pretty low-key for a functional not-quite-douchey-tacticool pair of pants.
Pockets are of huge value when you carry your life with you on the road. Jeans
are probably the next best bet if you need to look decent, but will feel bad
in hot weather, not keep certain important areas dry, and lack the cargo
capacity. Synthetic clothing helps a lot here. It dries very quickly and
aireates better -- less trips to laundromat.

Comfort and function quickly took precedence on a half-year road trip I
participated in. If you're trying to run cheap (car/forest camping for free,
working in city by day), you want clothing that will not start stinking you up
in under 3 days, and need certain items (phone, flashlight, pocket knife,
etc.) quick at hand. If you are going to face clients/prospects, you keep a
change of casual clothing fresh for just that purpose (and freshen up that
day!). Granted, this is from a road-nomad perspective, but you get the idea.

